# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: نحوه ساخت دماسنج دیجیتالی

## مهندس نرم

دوستان عزیزسلام
میخوام دماسنج دیجیتالی هم نرم افزاری هم سخت افزاری ایجاد کنم البته در محیط bascom وبا زبان بیسیک نمیدانم چه وسایلی نیاز دارم وکد برنامه اش چیست
خواهشا مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## مهندس نرم

سلام
خواهشا کمکم کنید نمیدانم چه وسایلی برای ساخت دماسنج نیاز دارم
اگه سایت خاصی هست معرفی کنید
پروژه آزمیکرو همینه وقت ندارم باید زود بسازم

----------


## مهندس نرم

> سلام
> خواهشا کمکم کنید نمیدانم چه وسایلی برای ساخت دماسنج نیاز دارم
> اگه سایت خاصی هست معرفی کنید
> پروژه آزمیکرو همینه وقت ندارم باید زود بسازم


یعنی هیچه کی نی بهم کمک کنه

----------


## farzadsw

برای دما سنج به یه lm35 (سنسور دما) نیاز دارید. بقیه وسایل مثل lcd کارکتری و خود میکرو و غیره مشترک هستن . 
تو فروم به در خواست پروژه آماده ، جواب داده نمیشه . این پروزه دماسنج رو تا حالا 100 بار انجام دادن و اگه تو گوگل سرچ کنید انواع مختلفش رو میتونید پیدا کنید.

----------


## hossein-khoshseyar

> یعنی هیچه کی نی بهم کمک کنه



اگه بازم مشکلی داری بگو تا کمکت کنم

----------


## HjSoft

فرزاد جان توضیح خوبی دادن اما استفاده از RS232 رو بیان نکردن . برای اتصال به کامپیوتر همونطوری که خواسته بودید باید از RS232 استفاده کنید . 
موفق باشید

----------


## nima898

از سنسور smt160 هم میتونید استفاده کنید خروجیش دیوتیسایکله

----------


## حجتی نیا

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/gadget...ermometer.aspx

----------

